
It’s time to do the right thing, Microsoft - jagermo
https://vivaldi.net/en-US/teamblog/220-it-s-time-to-do-the-right-thing-microsoft
======
banhfun
Oh no Microsoft accidentally switched the default browsers of the 5 Vivaldi
users to Edge.

~~~
hguant
There are 5 of us?

~~~
jagermo
Nearly half a dozen!

------
mixedCase
It's time to do the right thing, Vivaldi. Open up the source.

------
jitl
When does Microsoft change the default browser to Edge? I have vague memories
of seeing the speed of Edge touted during the Windows 8 to Windows 10 upgrade
process, but I also remember being promoted to change my default browser
_from_ Edge after the upgrade, without needing to monkey around in Control
Center.

------
Clubber
I don't think anyone likes Edge.

~~~
jagermo
It is not that bad. RES works, LastPass works, Adblocker is fine and on my
mobile device, Edge is (for me) the best joice. Yes, it might not be the best
browser out there, but Firefox and Chrome just eat up too many resources.

But on desktop I switch between Opera and Vivaldi, and I like them both.

~~~
type0
The reasoning from MS perspective is probably that it switches the browser
choice because they believe it is the best browser on Windows and the users'
decision to switch was simply an incorrect one.

~~~
Piskvorrr
"...we also believe that your computing cycles are better used elsewhere.
Thus, your computer is now being farmed out as a part of a computing platform;
your decision to use it for your purposes was incorrect." Is that the logical
conclusion you're trying to reach?

(There is an obvious, _much_ darker parable about _consent_ , but I'm not
going to use that)

------
bovermyer
I have never seen the problem this post refers to. My default browser is
Chrome, and has remained such ever since I installed Windows 10. W10 doesn't
mess with my settings.

------
mankash666
The post doesn't list any differentiating features of Vivaldi. It just talks
about Microsoft's alleged disregard to user's default browser selection.
Admittedly, I bought a Windows 10 laptop recently, that's been through
multiple OS updates, while retaining my default browser selection.

The post doesn't explain why Vivaldi over Firefox, chrome or edge.

~~~
sparky_z
Who said it was it supposed to? Not every corporate blog post has to be a
direct sales pitch.

